# Slh, blueberry vertical 4x4 flood Trey grows



## Budoctor (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello friends I have slh &blueberry in veg ,going to do vertical 4x4flood Trey sog .I also have a ww auto in bloom has few more weeks ,been feeding them e/w castings , guano ,ff microbe brew gw ,microhyzea and bigbud on the ww,Im going to use advanced nutrients ab sincie
Pics


----------



## Budoctor (Apr 29, 2016)

Just chopped the white widow


----------



## Budoctor (May 1, 2016)

Started the slh,bb cutting last night early this morning areo cloner stink bud model with few modifications
About 15 slh cuttings
5 blueberry


 the slh,bb moms
So far so good HUNG the light vertical also y'all can see it in the pic nexg to the areo cloner ,the modifications I made to the cloner are 3/4 PVC and 400gph pump ,using 360 sprayers I'm also using s 15min. On and 15 min. Off method works great ,I also mixed 
7g water 
Splash of ,floralicious +
Microbe tea ff,flora blend as cloning solution .well that's what been going on; y'all keep em geer


----------



## harris hawk (May 1, 2016)

Looking good , but, the air-pot will take a lot of work - water every day and they eat soil - it help with plants being root bound but yields were small. are your 22 liters ?


----------



## Budoctor (May 11, 2016)

Thanks hawk the air pots are 1.5gL
And 7.5 they work great for me ,tes u gave to water more often but it's worth it to me .


----------



## Budoctor (May 11, 2016)

Pics of the plants moms,clones ,and an outside slh
   going good so far


----------



## Budoctor (Jun 5, 2016)

I put the slh and blueberry moms under the hps a week or so ago
I just flipped em last night


----------



## Budoctor (Jun 25, 2016)

Girls doing good about 10 15 days in bloom
The moms slh on left , blueberry on right 
 

HUNG light on backside of moms
2- 400 vertical

The slh and blueberry in the flood trey


----------



## Budoctor (Jul 13, 2016)

Girls doing great cranked lights up to 1k each 2k in bloom room
Slh in the trey has about 2,3 weeks left and slh and blue berry moms on the left about a month to go


----------



## Budoctor (Jul 22, 2016)

S.l.h bud porn


----------



## gr865 (Jul 22, 2016)

Are you a true Bud DR, if so please check my post.


----------



## Budoctor (Jul 22, 2016)

More bud blueberry &S.L.h


----------



## Budoctor (Aug 10, 2016)

Super lemon haze mom is about to get the chop chop


----------



## Budoctor (Nov 1, 2016)

I started a slh going to do 4 big clones in the flood trey


----------

